# Do I have keyless entry?? 99 Sentra GXE



## jamesm113 (Jun 20, 2010)

I bought an aftermarket keyless entry system for my 99 sentra GXE, and was looking for the "smart entrance control unit" to hook it up but instead found a "CONT ASSY-REMOTE KEYLESS ENTRY" box under the dash. Part NO 28595 9B905. Does that mean I have the OEM keyless entry system?

I tried programming it, by closing and locking all the doors, and sticking the key in and out of the ignition 6+ times within 10 seconds, but none of the interior lights flashed. 

Also, there are fuses and relays for everything alarm/keyless (ANTI THEFT 1, ANTI THEFT 2, KEYLESS 1, KEYLESS 2, ANTI THEFT) related except ANTI THEFT 3.

I also tried unlocking/locking multiple doors from the drivers key cylinder, i had no luck. I don't think there is a security LED light anywhere, but i'm not sure where i would look.

Is there a sure fire way to tell if i have keyless entry??

Thanks!


----------



## jamesm113 (Jun 20, 2010)

Well turns out I have a Limited Edition GXE (not sure how I didn't notice the stickers between the wheel wells and front doors), which all have keyless entry from the factory. I tried programming it a bunch more times and got the parking lights to flash twice out of 10 attempts. I think because I have very worn key, it doesn't pick it up as well.


----------



## Pavlov (Apr 4, 2010)

Watch this video ...This guy is programing the remote for a Z it's the same procedure for the Sentra. Are you using a Factory Remote?

YouTube - Nissan Keyless Entry Remote Programming Replacement Key Keyfob


----------

